# Our SP experiment



## Sammyk (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the 3rd batch using the same slurry, from original SP and the used for 4 berry and now an experimental batch.

This time we only used 15 oz each of lemon and lime (bottles).

Final racking was today and we back flavored each gallon with

Cranberry
Cranberry/Black Cherry
Cranberry/Raspberry
above was 2 64 oz of juice simmered down to half

White Grape/Peach
White Grape/ Raspberry
1 can Welch's frozen concentrate to each gallon

6th gallon was left unflavored to be flavored with what ever one gets drank first.

Early taste testing today, tastes pretty good. Hopefully, the 30 oz of citrus as opposed to 96 oz in the original SP recipe will cut back on acid reflux problems.

Family get together here at the end of this month!


----------



## twistedvine (Feb 12, 2012)

nice, keep us posted on the final results...


----------



## hobbyiswine (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice experiment! I have a bit of an experiment going myself. I have a 3G batch in the secondary that has 32oz of ReaLemon and 16oz of ReaLime. Tastes better IMHO than the original batch I made that was all lemon. 

I had taken the advice of another forum member and added one can (12oz) of cran/raspberry or white grape/cran to each gallon of SP when it was finished and dry. They were both good but the cran/razz was the favorite. Going to make some more with this batch and also try a couple other flavors to see if we can find a new favorite!...or maybe the cran/razz will still be the champ!

2 cans per gallon seems pretty sweet and would bring down the abv but everyone has their own tastes. If I calculated it correctly adding one can per gallon brings the "residual" sugar up to about 5%. Not totally sure that is right but "tastes" sweet enough to be around 5%. Anyways...I love my pee. Fun to experiment, especially when it is so cost effective.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 13, 2012)

Opps that was supposed to be one can of concentrate per gallon. I do cut back on the sugar that is needed at the end of the recipe.

I did not check any of the final ABV on any of them. I was looking for the taste more then the ABV.

Update to the half gallon we had left over I added half a can of the frozen white grape and peach. It was quite tasty, with the white grape/peach being the dominate flavor. There was a very distinct alcohol taste too. Best part was no acid reflux.

The very favorite was the cranberry/black cherry in the previous batch.


----------



## Arne (Feb 13, 2012)

Sammy,
I seem to remember a post from a while back about reusing the slurrys. It seems like after a couple of times or so that folks said it could start adding a off taste to your new wines. Don't know, and don't remember for sure, just a thought. Arne.


----------



## Marshap904 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cranberry
Cranberry/Black Cherry
Cranberry/Raspberry
above was 2 64 oz of juice simmered down to half


Are these ocean spray juices?


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Darn, I can not remember now. I think they were Welch's. Wal-Mart has them in the juice aisle.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> This is the 3rd batch using the same slurry, from original SP and the used for 4 berry and now an experimental batch.
> 
> This time we only used 15 oz each of lemon and lime (bottles).
> 
> ...



Sammyk, I will be making my first batch of sp soon! Yours looks awsome. Do you have any updates on your flavors after tasting? Also, did you simmer some of the juice and some just added as a concentrate? I like a sweeter taste.
Thanks,
Ginny


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 18, 2012)

I simmered to about half of the bottle juices. The frozen concentrates I used as is.

What I did was put those in the carboys and then filled with the SP.

We have sampled all of them, no acid reflux. And the Cranberry/Black Cherry is still the favorite. Hubby did like the white grape/raspberry just as well.

I did back sweeten them as per the original recipe of one cup of sugar per gallon. I did not invert the sugar because I did not want to water it down.

All future recipes will be made with 15 oz of lime and 15 oz of lemon. There was just a very slight taste of the citrus. The dominate flavors were from the juices.

Two of my sisters are coming from Michigan next week for a week and it will be one big party while they are here. I have 5 gallons made up, all flavored differently.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I simmered to about half of the bottle juices. The frozen concentrates I used as is.
> 
> What I did was put those in the carboys and then filled with the SP.
> 
> ...



Thank you sammyk!! So you will cut down the lemon and lime from 3 32oz lemon juice to 1 15 oz lemon and 1 15 oz lime? Thanks for the information!!
Ginny


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 18, 2012)

No, the total amount is 15 oz lemon and 15 oz of lime at the start. No more after that.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> No, the total amount is 15 oz lemon and 15 oz of lime at the start. No more after that.



Ok thanks!


----------

